# Lowering the Goat?



## 05LS2FAST (Sep 5, 2008)

Hey guys, Im thinking about lowering my GTO but i really dont have any knowledge about what is the best brand and those kind of things....im only wanting to lower the back about an inch and leave the front the same...if anyone has any suggestions or pics that would be awesome...Thanks


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Why would you want the rear lower than the front?


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

+1

That isn't going to look good


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

WanaGTO said:


> +1
> 
> That isn't going to look good


The only way it would look good is if the rear was already jacked up alot more than the front and it would even it out,but I don't see how that would be possible.

My rear is already lower than the front because of sagging springs.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

You just need to be on the throttle more.


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

I guess I am one that enjoys level. The weight distribution tends to be more stable. Think twice before disturbing the great front-rear ratio.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

You may have it the other way around? Lower the front, not the back. Personally, I wouldn't touch the height, but to each his own. Just FYI, the rear Tire to Fender distance is much less than the front.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

agreed with all the above. a dropped back will make the front look like it's on stilts. i used Lovells 20mm drop springs and the car is dead level as measured by the rocker panels to the ground. the best reason for dropping is to lower the center of gravity and improving handling as well as the aftermarket springs improving the ride and handling thru a slightly higher spring rate. my car dropped 20mm (3/4")...


----------



## lostkhan (Dec 25, 2008)

wow, you guys are nice..... If this question was posted in some bimmer forums.... this guy would def get a ricer rep. Even though ricers never heard of a drop.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Perfect height Svede1212. Some people even raise the rear and drop the head to give it the drag look, I'd think the dream looks is a 1/2'' raise in the back and a 1/2'' drop in the front from stock.


----------



## john.perez (Oct 31, 2008)

I would say drop it. I have Eibach Springs on mine. It's not really a big drop, but I do get alot of compliments. It's like 3/4 in the front and 1 in the rear. I went with Eibach cause I had them installed on my 94 Z28 and had no problems.


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

Aramz06 said:


> Perfect height Svede1212. Some people even raise the rear and drop the head to give it the drag look, I'd think the dream looks is a 1/2'' raise in the back and a 1/2'' drop in the front from stock.


:agree Can't beat the "Rake" look.


----------

